
Huawei's 250 Honor 6X smartphone with 2 days of battery life launches for $250 - blisterpeanuts
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/03/huaweis-250-honor-6x-smartphone-with-2-days-of-battery-life-launches-in-the-u-s/
======
blisterpeanuts
Is this a breakthrough price for a reasonably full featured smartphone? It
features a MicroSD card slot and a decent screen, lots of memory, and an
outstanding battery. However, it appears to lack NFC, hence no Android Pay,
similarly to the latest Moto G. Perhaps this is the trend -- pretty good
features but no NFC, for people who don't even know what Android Pay is.

